# 2010 FX 17 Sundance Micro Skiff Hull $7995



## wcnfl (Nov 11, 2009)

For Sale 2010 FX 17 Sundance Hull Only...$7995
17' 1" LOA
77" Beam
Max 70 hp
12 gallon fuel tank
7" Draft
20" Transom
Push Pole Holders
Pop Up Cleats
Trolling Motor Pre Wired
Poling Platform
Livewell
Fishbox
Cable Steering
Yamaha Pre Rigged
Tach
Gunnel Rod Holders

Very clean micro skiff....

Offered by
Wayne Collier
Central Marine
St Petersburg FL 
727 347-9999








[/img]









[/img]








[/img]








[/img]








[/img]








[/img]








[/img]








[/img]








[/img]


----------

